# NewBe needing starter loft design



## JohnnyF (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello my name is john I recently acquired two American fantails im wanting to start breeding and raising them I want to house around 20 can anyone send me a good design that will work well for this breed almost all the plains I seem to find are for racing piegons


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

There are a couple of fantail folks active on this forum. Maybe add "fantail" to your title. Besides that just remember that fantails will not be out free flying and don't generally go high.....some of the basics that apply to homers apply here. Maybe make perches and nest boxes lower, and give them a nice big flypen for sunning themselves. Also take into consideration if you are raising for show or just your own pleasure. Check out the amazing fantails and lofts of this guy: http://www.easternfantailclub.com/Wildbriar page.htm


----------



## JohnnyF (Apr 12, 2014)

Thank you for the help woodnative


----------

